# ONR- i'm converted



## Deano

I used ONR for the first time last night and to be honest, if it wasnt for the hose ban i wouldnt have. I followed Damons (bigpickle) suggestion of presoaking the panel first and then washing with solution. I still used 2 buckets to rinse my mitt as it was getting really dirty and didnt fancy putting it back in the wash mix. Its soooo easy and as you wash and dry as you go i found it a lot quicker as well, and I only used probably a tenth of what i would normally use waterwise. Its a very strange feeling using ONR as it goes against the foam mantra i have drummed in my head. i wouldnt use it on a really heavily soiled car (you probably could I just dont fancy it) but on a moderatley dirty car like mine it was a breeze to use and left the car with a really nice finish. Not keen on the bubblegummy smell though. thats the only thing i didnt like about it.

sorry for lack of pics but if like me you're affected by the hose ban, ONR is a real working alternative.:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Its fantastic stuff,I like it so much that I have nearly gone through a gallon of the stuff:lol:


----------



## Deano

Ross said:


> Its fantastic stuff,I like it so much that I have nearly gone through a gallon of the stuff:lol:


yeah but ross, not everyone preps ONR like you do...


----------



## Ross

Deano said:


> yeah but ross, not everyone preps ONR like you do...


Well what can I say:lol:


----------



## amiller

I liked it the first time I used it but have gone off it recently.

The limitations are much more obvious when you get dust and dirt done into the window seals and panel gaps that you really need a PW to blast out. 

Like you say, good for a lightly soiled car, but wouldn't use it on anything dirtier. 


What wash medium did you use Deano?
EDIT- sheepskin mit?


----------



## millns84

I've just got a bottle and I'm going to be using it this afternoon for the first time. I just hope it lives up to its reputation


----------



## Deano

amiller said:


> I liked it the first time I used it but have gone off it recently.
> 
> The limitations are much more obvious when you get dust and dirt done into the window seals and panel gaps that you really need a PW to blast out.
> 
> Like you say, good for a lightly soiled car, but wouldn't use it on anything dirtier.
> 
> What wash medium did you use Deano?
> EDIT- sheepskin mit?


MF noodle mitt.


----------



## The Cueball

I wish everyone would shut up about the hose pipe ban!! :devil:

It's pishing down here.... 40mm of rain expected today 



<Isn't jealous terrible>

:lol:

As for ONR, I use it more for the bike now, very easy and quick to use...I just like snowfoam too much for the cars! 

:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

ORN changed my life because now i can easily e quickly wash my car inside. I used to wash my car once a month and now i can wash it weekly and i'm very happy


----------



## big ben

i have been using ONR since finding this site and its the best product there is!

i have washed my car 3 times this week already, its so easy and good to use, love it!!!


----------



## Ross

I have been using it today 3 cars washed and dried in under 2 hours:thumb:


----------



## Aeroandy

I only use ONR for washes.


----------



## millns84

Used it for the first time today and was very impressed. It's an odd feeling after years of standard washing but it's awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one...will they let me out of the detailers asylum now please


----------



## danjnixon

Used ONR for the first time today, amazing. Two heavily soiled cars, came up stunning after a spray wax with Megs QD. Need to refine my technique etc but for my eco leanings doublesho) it is a great foundation on which to build.

Now wheres my Prius...


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> nice one...will they let me out of the detailers asylum now please


Emm I think you could stay in there for just a little longer Damon


----------



## civic jord

soo this ONR stuff doesnt scratch or marr your car at all? coz im interested in getting some of this stuff my self for work


----------



## burgmo3

As long as you use it correctly you won't marr your scratch your paint. I've been using onr for all my washes for almost a year now and still no scractches from what I can see and I have extermely soft mazda paint.


----------



## twissler

Having just purchased some ONR, again simply because of the hose ban, was wondering if its fine to use on the wheels?


----------



## Ross

twissler said:


> Having just purchased some ONR, again simply because of the hose ban, was wondering if its fine to use on the wheels?


If there protected ONR works really well on alloys:thumb:


----------



## twissler

Also, whats the reasoning behind using a grout sponge?


----------



## Ross

twissler said:


> Also, whats the reasoning behind using a grout sponge?


So that you can easily rinse it,I find a MF mitt of Sheepskin mitt the ONR pulls the dirt in so well it makes it hard to rinse it but using a grout sponge or I use a Zymol sponge it rinses easily:thumb:


----------



## -tom-

i have to try this.... i am scared though.........


----------



## Deano

tom if you're over bolton way anytime and want to give it a try just give me a shout.


----------



## Ross

-tom- said:


> i have to try this.... i am scared though.........


Don't be I have used it many times on my car and I can't any extra swirls over the conventional Foam,pw Ect.


----------



## -tom-

Deano said:


> tom if you're over bolton way anytime and want to give it a try just give me a shout.


Cheers bud i have been in manchester all week back in liverpool tomorrow may have to make a road trip to see how its done. what did u do about wheels? did u spray with wheel cleaner or onr?



Ross said:


> Don't be I have used it many times on my car and I can't any extra swirls over the conventional Foam,pw Ect.


cheers ross my car is covered in flies and break dust on the wheels like black wheels  as said to deano what did u do about the wheels? i cant even use a local jet wash to go to and just do them


----------



## Ross

ONR copes fine on dirty alloys providing that have protection of some kind.


----------



## -tom-

Ross said:


> ONR copes fine on dirty alloys providing that have protection of some kind.


they have zaino z-cs on them


----------



## Ross

You should be fine with ONR then:thumb:


----------



## -tom-

Ross said:


> You should be fine with ONR then:thumb:


i might try and get the gf to let me use her hose pipe on sunday she is 20 miles down the road and not in the ban


----------



## Ross

-tom- said:


> i might try and get the gf to let me use her hose pipe on sunday she is 20 miles down the road and not in the ban


Oh aye


----------



## -tom-

Ross said:


> Oh aye


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lowiepete

-tom- said:


> i might try and get the gf to let me use her hose pipe on sunday she is 20 miles down the road and not in the ban


There ought to be a kind of "swear box" or some such penalty for posting
this in the "eco friendly" section - Grrrrrrrrrrr... :lol:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## shaqs77

can you use the onr wash method with any other shampoo like dodo juice sn????


----------



## essjay

Need to get some ONR with the ban and all.

Where would one purchase said item ?


----------



## CleanYourCar

essjay said:


> Need to get some ONR with the ban and all.
> 
> Where would one purchase said item ?


I think most traders sell. It's new to us but we've just got a couple of pallets in today which I intend to egt on the site later today all being well.

Tim


----------



## Adnoh

shaqs77 said:


> can you use the onr wash method with any other shampoo like dodo juice sn????


No as ONR has polymers that collect the dirt as you swipe them away. A normal wash solution doesn't have this ability. Most brands have their own QD which is designed as a spray and wipe for very light dust. Its not supposed to replace the main wash whereas ONR is.

HTH


----------



## Ross

CleanYourCar said:


> I think most traders sell. It's new to us but we've just got a couple of pallets in today which I intend to egt on the site later today all being well.
> 
> Tim


You big tease Tim:lol:


----------



## Paul870

You say most traders for this ONR stuff, do you mean like mainstream, halford etc, or other companies?

I wish to source some of this too as not washing my car is killing me through this ban! It's never been so dirty before


----------



## Beau Technique

Had my first play with ONR on the van today, loved it, makes life quite simple when the motors not to dirty.
Going to test run on a couple tomorrow also, really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Paul870

Paul870 said:


> You say most traders for this ONR stuff, do you mean like mainstream, halford etc, or other companies?
> 
> I wish to source some of this too as not washing my car is killing me through this ban! It's never been so dirty before


Still need to know where to buy this stuff.. Lots of people using it no one saying where to buy it from!


----------



## ScoobyDan

Paul870 said:


> Still need to know where to buy this stuff.. Lots of people using it no one saying where to buy it from!


Elite sell it.

I am sat waiting for DHL to bring mine today.


----------



## Bero

I'm intrigued.....but dont fancy trying a full bottle. Will anyone willing to offer samples for £? Or exchange a sample some in return for a donation to charity (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171498&highlight=sponsor+me) ?


----------



## Greedy80

Ok I'm an utter noob and I'm sure I'll regret asking this but what is ONR?


----------



## Loken

You obviously haven't read the thread.

As for everyone else who is complaining about where to buy it = GOOGLE

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Paul870

Obviously it's abaliable online, but I was looking to see if it was a available at retail shops.

Scooby dan thank you for the information!

And loken it's replies like yours that puts me off this site. Anytime an outsider asks a question on here they either seem to be ignored or flamed.


----------



## big ben

i agree, people are getting flamed for asking questions!!! wasnt like this last year im sure... i think the regulars arent on here as much and when they are they dont really help the noobies as much...

anyway, elite do it, detailed obssession and motorgeek...

i would start by buying 32oz bottle for sure, it is a VERY good product and i use it 3/4 times a week in the summer, my cars is always shiny


----------



## ash888

Paul if your looking to try some ONR the Tim has now got some in stock at cleanyoucar. smallest 8oz is going for £7 and the 32oz is around £15 i think. to add to Ben's list. shinearama also stock it.

i know you wanted to know if they are available in retail stores but im not sure TBH.
check out all the traders on here, if your local to any of them then you can just pop down and collect.


----------



## Deano

Paul870 said:


> Obviously it's abaliable online, but I was looking to see if it was a available at retail shops.
> 
> Scooby dan thank you for the information!
> 
> And loken it's replies like yours that puts me off this site. Anytime an outsider asks a question on here they either seem to be ignored or flamed.





big ben said:


> i agree, people are getting flamed for asking questions!!! wasnt like this last year im sure... i think the regulars arent on here as much and when they are they dont really help the noobies as much...
> 
> anyway, elite do it, detailed obssession and motorgeek...
> 
> i would start by buying 32oz bottle for sure, it is a VERY good product and i use it 3/4 times a week in the summer, my cars is always shiny


guys sorry you feel this but personally i think every question gets answered quickly and (nine times out of ten) politley. If you do come across anyone getting flamed, please hit the report button.


----------



## pvr

ONR = Optimum No Rinse


----------



## Loken

Sorry you felt like i was flaming, but you didn't state in your own post that you were looking for a retailer not an online store. Didn't mean to cause any offense.


----------



## CliveP

-tom- said:


> i might try and get the gf to let me use her hose pipe on sunday she is 20 miles down the road and not in the ban


Tom, shouldn't you tell her you're going to use her hose! :lol:



Seriously having read this post (well I've got to Tom's bit at the point of posting here), I'm thinking of having a go......like others am scared though....not sure if anyone has posted a link to one of these special type sponges you need to use though, will keep reading the rest of the post now!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

Clive a Zymol sponges works fantastic with ONR:thumb:


----------



## CliveP

big ben said:


> i agree, people are getting flamed for asking questions!!! wasnt like this last year im sure... i think the regulars arent on here as much and when they are they dont really help the noobies as much...
> 
> anyway, elite do it, detailed obssession and motorgeek...
> 
> i would start by buying 32oz bottle for sure, it is a VERY good product and i use it 3/4 times a week in the summer, my cars is always shiny


Hi Ben, when you say you use it 3/4 times a week, I'm making a big assumption you work, therefore how long does it take you each time? I struggle to get the time to do much in the evenings during the week, but if this is fast.....

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

You can wash and dry an average sized car in around 30 mins with ONR.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CYC sells it now too


----------



## pete5570

I used ONR for the first time today, it really is as good as people say! I have a Jaguar XJ6, it took me 30 mins from start to finish. The car was clayed, polished with SRP and finished with EGP a week ago so it wasn't really bad, but the wheels were dirty and there were quite a few bugs here and there! Used microfibre mitt and a large drying towel and worked on a couple of panels at a time. No streaks at all, even though i didn't totally dry some panels, did a great job of the wheels as well!


----------



## Bero

Does water bead the same after ONR - with 'regular' soaps (shampoo) ever the slightest residual can effect beading.

Ref :-


Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Beading occurs do to the lower surface tension imparted to the vehicle's finish my waxes and other film formers. Just the smallest traces of surfactant in any equipment can have a massive effect on beading as the water's able to wet out lower surface tension surface- beads go. Finis-Wax provides a low surface tension finish that lasts under multiple detegent washing - not a fib just the truth.


----------



## Maggi200

Ross said:


> You can wash and dry an average sized car in around 30 mins with ONR.


I found that to be very true, around 20 mins for my car once I got the hang of it. But to do all the gaps, and wheels took me forever


----------



## Yoghurtman

Just ordered some ONR, so looking forward to giving it a try. Right, I'm off to look at some application videos to get my technique up to speed!


----------



## big ben

CliveP said:


> Hi Ben, when you say you use it 3/4 times a week, I'm making a big assumption you work, therefore how long does it take you each time? I struggle to get the time to do much in the evenings during the week, but if this is fast.....
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


as Ross has said, i spend around 30 mins washing it with ONR, then an extra 10 mins doing the wheels and applying a QD sometimes.


----------



## pete5570

Did mine last night as i said in earlier post, had to rush a bit due to incoming rain! As soon as i finished it, it rained all night, went out to it today and now the car is dry with no spotting or marks! Was beading like a good un in the rain also. Just got to get some paint issues sorted then i'll give the car a full going over and finish with 2 coats of collinite 476 ready for the autumn, then i plan to use ONR as often as i can through the winter.


----------



## big ben

you will love it when you get use to it


----------



## orienteer

After having made two seperate orders over two nights in work  I'm now eagerly awaiting my ONR 32oz from Tim at CYC.

I can't justify paying postage, for a third time, just for a Zymol sponge, *is it true that e.g. B&Q grout sponges are fine for washing down with ONR?*

Thoughts/advice appreciated :thumb::thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## ash888

yep the B&Q sponges are fine to use, and the dirt rinses off them well.

i use a zymol sponge which is really good, but use the grout sponge for the dirtier parts at the bottom of the car. not to say that the zymol sponge isnt up to it, its just me trying to keep the more expensive sponge clean for the rest of the car.


----------



## alan hanson

Must try the grout sponge though when i last looked in b&q they were nearly 4 squid i think? understand where you coming from in regrads to postage on the sponges but if your using ONR you really want to give it the best and safest way to work which would most likely be with a z sponge.


----------



## ash888

i think its about £1.40 for 1 and i think its £4 for pack of 4? might be wrong but its something thing around that.


----------



## vindaloo

alan hanson said:


> .........understand where you coming from in regrads to postage on the sponges but if your using ONR you really want to give it the best and safest way to work which would most likely be with a z sponge.


There is an on-line site that offer free delivery on Zymol products incl. the sponge


----------



## big ben

i have just ordered a few z sponges, it has to be done with ONR. the tile sponges from b&q are good but not as good. As already said, i use the tile sponge for the lower dirtier parts of the car now


----------



## Guest

ONR at wash strength is a good clay lube too. You can wash and clay your can all in one go.


----------



## yetizone

ONR is just superb - as per the original post, I'm a total convert too. Today while (literally) waiting for paint to dry on a home DIY project, I gave both cars a quick once over with ONR and I was done in 30 mins.

EDIT: Must try that Zymol Sponge


----------



## nicks16v

Snow foam, blast off, onr, dry. job done. How can you go off that?


----------



## Bo2007

mmmmm must try this.... anyone in Bolton area got any spare I can buy off them? don't want to order just 1 small bottle and pay delivery or someone want to save on postage?


----------



## vindaloo

Bo2007 said:


> mmmmm must try this.... anyone in Bolton area got any spare I can buy off them? don't want to order just 1 small bottle and pay delivery or someone want to save on postage?


I'm in Leigh & have the New Formula ONR. I can spare some if you'd like to buy a little.
PM me if interested.


----------



## fleagala

I've had my 8oz bottle for almost a year now! I'm going to finally use it tomorrow...
Should I use a sponge or a wash mitt? (sponge being just an ordinary halfords one)
My car isn't dirty at all, just water marks.


----------



## alan hanson

if its a normal sponge wouldnt use that use the wash mitt, possible to use a microfibre cloth also but couldnt get my head round the idea to be honest


----------



## yetizone

fleagala said:


> I've had my 8oz bottle for almost a year now! I'm going to finally use it tomorrow...
> Should I use a sponge or a wash mitt? (sponge being just an ordinary halfords one)
> My car isn't dirty at all, just water marks.


I've used both and keep coming back to the sponge as it just rinses so much more efficiently than the MF noodle mitt. The mitt fibres cling on to the dirt much more efficiently than the sponge. I do use an old MF mitt on the wheels though :thumb:


----------



## big ben

sponge EVERY time, feels weird at first but loads better :thumb:


----------



## fleagala

thanks all. But I still don't understand why a sponge won't scratch like it usually would :S I'll give it a go!

edit: I tried it... Not sure I like it. It felt like washing the car with only water and it didn't really clean all that well. The car was only washed 2 days before I tried ONR :S Maybe I did something wrong? but I did exactly what the demo videos showed.


----------



## GAZA62

Well gonna place an order as i already have my SP travel bucket so with the ONR can wash my car in hotel car parks when in France.

Do you boys wet the panel first or straight on with the ONR ?

Noticed Tim sells MF wash sponge or Sheepskin wash pad would these be any good with ONR or is the Zymol the only one worth using ?


----------



## Adnoh

vindaloo said:


> There is an on-line site that offer free delivery on Zymol products incl. the sponge


which site?


----------



## lowejackson

I am a recent convert to ONR, for years I have read about such products and decided you must be mad to risk serious damage to the paint. I dont have access to a hose pipe or pressure washer, a recent (mild) back injury meant it was becoming painful to walk around with buckets of water to rinse the car. So, I ordered some ONR and it really does work, for intricate bits such as window seals, wheels etc, just use a soft brush but in essence it is a quick, safe and easy way to wash a car.

As for only using on light dirt, last week I washed off a lot of mud from a recent holiday trip by pre soaking with a spray bottle and then washing in the normal way. It worked very well without any drama.

ONR does not feel as satisfying as a normal shampoo but this is most likely to be social conditioning as ONR seems to clean just as well but for less overall effort (and water)

The only downside is it does not work that well as a QD


----------



## ercapoccia

lowejackson said:


> The only downside is it does not work that well as a QD


It's fine for some job like getting rid of bird bombs and it's fantastic as clay lube.


----------



## swest0223

I have some ONR as a clay lube... I'm not the most satisfied, but I'm probablly using the incorrect concentration. What concentration should I be using? 1:1, 2:1, 4:1?


----------



## orienteer

I have now joined the ranks of the converted :doublesho.

I tried this out on a grubby, not minging, '10 plate black New Beetle. Two bucket method because if you just use a single grit guarded bucket you need twice as much ONR for the mix to sit above the guard!

Two capfully are a UK fluid ounce to approx 7 litres of water.

I did a couple of panels then dabbed dry with plush drying towel. Followed by a wipe down with Megs LT and a clean MF (Cosco, bargain).

When the car was complete it had a spritz of Zaino Z8 and is looking amazing once more.

I carried on and used the same to clean the wheels which came clean straight of, these were dried.

Brilliant :thumb::thumb:

P.s. I used a brand new grout sponge too  !!! I have received my Zymol one from Monza today £6.99 + £1.95 postage.


----------



## yetizone

orienteer said:


> P.s. I used a brand new grout sponge too  !!! I have received my Zymol one from Monza today £6.99 + £1.95 postage.


Brill - let us know how you think the grout sponge compares to the Zymol. I'm currently using a 'grouter' and would be curious to see what you think the improvements are :thumb:


----------



## raeno

vindaloo said:


> There is an on-line site that offer free delivery on Zymol products incl. the sponge


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me which site this is! Cant stomach having the price of the sponge doubled because of postage. Ive done some googleising but cant find the store


----------



## Ross

The Zymol sponge is fantastic with ONR.


----------



## vindaloo

raeno said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me which site this is! Cant stomach having the price of the sponge doubled because of postage. Ive done some googleising but cant find the store


Not too sure I can post the link here so I've PM'd it to you


----------



## vindaloo

swest0223 said:


> I have some ONR as a clay lube... I'm not the most satisfied, but I'm probablly using the incorrect concentration. What concentration should I be using? 1:1, 2:1, 4:1?


ONR Dilutions (Per Label): 
Wash solution: 1oz per 2 US gallon
Clay lube:	2oz per US gallon
Quick detailer: 8oz per US gallon (updated from 6oz on old labels)


----------



## orienteer

vindaloo said:


> ONR Dilutions (Per Label):
> Wash solution: 1oz per 2 US gallon
> Clay lube:	2oz per US gallon
> Quick detailer: 8oz per US gallon (updated from 6oz on old labels)


4 capfulls to approx 4 litres of water for clay lube :thumb:


----------



## raeno

Just ordered my ONR from CYC (+ 3 very plush looking MF's for £7) & the magic Zymol sponge from another site with free P&P! - thanks again vindaloo. Cant wait for it to arrive, my DCV hasnt been "loved" for 3 weeks!


----------



## yetizone

Would you please share the info regarding the site for the Zymol supplier with free P&P? :thumb: Definitely want to give the big Z sponge a squeeze, but just don't need any other kit at the mo


----------



## vindaloo

yetizone said:


> Would you please share the info regarding the site for the Zymol supplier with free P&P? :thumb: Definitely want to give the big Z sponge a squeeze, but just don't need any other kit at the mo


PM sent


----------



## yetizone

vindaloo said:


> PM sent


Cheers Dude..!


----------



## Ross

Sits back and waits for the ONR love


----------



## CliveP

vindaloo said:


> There is an on-line site that offer free delivery on Zymol products incl. the sponge


Yes please! Can you send me a link please?

Thanks,
Clive.

ps I have ordered the largest size of ONR on the back of this thread. Iainh and I are splitting it.....looking forward to giving it a go.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## vindaloo

CliveP said:


> Yes please! Can you send me a link please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


PM sent:thumb:


----------



## TheMetalMan0

vindaloo said:


> PM sent:thumb:


Can I have one too please?  Interested to try the sponge.


----------



## alan hanson

Interested too if you would be some kind, ya


----------



## yetizone

PM's on their way :thumb: ....


----------



## raeno

Got my Zymol sponge yesterday & my ONR arrived today. Now all I need is for it to stop raining so I can give it a go this weekend. Seems ever since they introduced the hosepipe ban the rain hasnt stopped in Manchester. I could be wrong but on North West tonight someone from UU said the H.P.B. could be lifted in 4weeks, if the rain continues......fingers crossed


----------



## vindaloo

raeno said:


> Got my Zymol sponge yesterday & my ONR arrived today. Now all I need is for it to stop raining so I can give it a go this weekend. Seems ever since they introduced the hosepipe ban the rain hasnt stopped in Manchester. I could be wrong but on North West tonight someone from UU said the H.P.B. could be lifted in 4weeks, if the rain continues......fingers crossed


You'll be lucky, the last HPB in 1996 lasted 14 months & it persisted down for months before they lifted it. Thank goodness for ONR.


----------



## big ben

spread the love, ONR is the future


----------



## Blamm

I tried it for the first time yesterday, using my Meguiars mitt (MF, not wool)
The cleaning power was very good, and I did like the feeling of it.

The smell though ("New Formula") threw me off totally. Really sickening 
Will be using it again though, as the results were good for me  A Zymol sponge is a bit hard to obtain for me, but will be keeping my eyes open for the grout sponges.

I first sprayed the car with a solution of 4 caps on 1 Liter of water (the dirty bits especially) and then washed it with 3 gallons of water containing 3 caps of ONR. Really slick, and I felt the dirt got lifted from the surface like nothing I've ever used before!


----------



## big ben

good stuff. i hated the new smell at first, i loved the old versions smell :doublesho

but it has now grown on me and i love it :thumb:


----------



## burgmo3

big ben said:


> spread the love, ONR is the future


Very true. It makes me sick to think how much water I've wasted using a hose over the years.


----------



## alexandjen

yetizone said:


> PM's on their way :thumb: ....


Can I have it please? :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

alexandjen said:


> Can I have it please? :thumb:


PM sent


----------



## alexandjen

vindaloo said:


> PM sent


Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## CliveP

The gallon bottle of ONR has arrived today (along with a box of other goodies!),....I'm splitting the gallon with Iainh, and am looking forward to giving it a go this weekend! (If the rain we've had this evening stops!)....must admit I'm nervous at the thought of a wash without the normal routine!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## raeno

Did my first ONR wash yesterday &.....................my technique needs work! My sonus waffleweave towel was, if Im honest, very dirty by the time I'd done the whole car (and thats after a blast with the PW). At the time I was scratching my head as to why & how to solve the problem. Simple fact is I only (god knows why) did 1 pass per panel, as it looked clean. Im sure if I would of gone back & done the same panel again it would of removed whatever remained. So next time I'll do at least 2 passes per panel, & as long the towel is clean, follow that routine for the rest of the car. Now, putting my bad technique aside I really liked washing/drying/QD'ing my car, 1 panel @ a time. Yesterday was also the first time I used a QD spray - WOW! I have a met black MK5 Golf & have never seen it look so good. The QD I used was Autobrite berry blast, 4:1, obviously I have no frame of reference regarding QD's but the gloss I have currently is stunning


----------



## vindaloo

Yes, you MUST do 2 passes per panel, however dirty/ clean your car is. If your drying cloth is not almost clean when you finish, your technique is definitely wrong.


----------



## alan hanson

i usually do 2 passes plus then flip the sponge for more passes if needed


----------



## Adnoh

People are using various dilution ratios which is confusing!

I have a 5 litre bucket and and 2 litre pressure sprayer. How many cap fulls will i need in each?

Thanks


----------



## CliveP

Adnoh said:


> People are using various dilution ratios which is confusing!
> 
> I have a 5 litre bucket and and 2 litre pressure sprayer. How many cap fulls will i need in each?
> 
> Thanks


A five litre bucket is just over a gallon (bit small bucket to be honest). The standard mix for ONR is one oz per 1-2 gallons - so if you want to go for the top end of this then add one oz (which is about 30ml, or one full pump from the dispensers you can get from the online retailers and screw onto the gallon containers).

For your sprayer, that's just under half a gallon, so again for a pre-wash dilution spray I'd go with the same mix which amounts to around 15 ml or 'half' a pump from the dispensers I mentioned.

I'm not sure on the capfuls (depends on size container you've bought), so I'd get a measure (got a syringe anywhere?) and see how many mls a capful holds...then use the ratios I've mentioned above.....

Hope that helps,
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Evil Monkey

Just ordered a bottle of this and am really looking forward to trying it out.
I wash my wife's boss's 5 cars for him and if this can save me a bit of time then I'll be very happy!


----------



## Lowiepete

raeno said:


> ...my technique needs work! Simple fact is I only did 1 pass per panel, as it looked clean.


What you need to leave behind is the 2-bucket method. The real key to any
success with ONR is to apply the pre-wash spray, then - *let it dwell..!*
The way to test how long is to spray a 2nd time - if there is dirt movement,
then you're ready to go. If you are having to make a 2nd pass, then you are
defeating the object. Give the ONR a chance to do its work, it does it brilliantly.

I'm so pleased with ONR that I do my summer washes with it like this...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## magicone

Admittedly my bottle of ONR has been in the loft since I bought my new car as I was a bit wary of using it on the ST. Now that the hosepipe ban has come into effect and looks like it will remain for a while I was looking for a way to speed up the washing process. I have to say the stuff is fantastic and I have no problems using it now until the ban ends! I do have a question though.

I have some chemical guys quick detailer that I spray on once I have washed & dried the panel with ONR, however I find that the QD spray attracts dust. Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced QD spray that won't attract dust? Thanks.


----------



## Deano

fk 425. superb stuff.


----------



## Guest

So does this stuff leave wax intact? I'm considering trying it, not because of a hosepipe ban, but because I'm becoming conscious of how much water I'm using (especially when most washes are just because of dust and/or watermarks from rain), and also having issues with watermarks since moving.

Also, can someone recommend somewhere online with cheap pressure sprayers? I could use a couple. I usually use CYC for most of my stuff, but could someone recommend where I could perhaps get ONR and a Zymöl sponge from the same place?


----------



## GhillieDhu

Hi all, can either Yetizone or Vindaloo please PM the link to the free delivery supplier for teh Zymol sponge.

Anxious to try this out since I have to park my car on the street in London and you cant always get it near your house. 

Thanks in advance,
GD


----------



## vindaloo

GhillieDhu said:


> Hi all, can either Yetizone or Vindaloo please PM the link to the free delivery supplier for teh Zymol sponge.
> 
> Anxious to try this out since I have to park my car on the street in London and you cant always get it near your house.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> GD


Done:thumb:


----------



## big ben

mikehiow said:


> So does this stuff leave wax intact? I'm considering trying it, not because of a hosepipe ban, but because I'm becoming conscious of how much water I'm using (especially when most washes are just because of dust and/or watermarks from rain), and also having issues with watermarks since moving.
> 
> Also, can someone recommend somewhere online with cheap pressure sprayers? I could use a couple. I usually use CYC for most of my stuff, but could someone recommend where I could perhaps get ONR and a Zymöl sponge from the same place?


ONR doesnt effect the wax and actaully leaves some of its own protection down, not a lot but a bit...

cheap sprayers should be brought form wilkinsons, £2.50. ONR and zymol sponges will need to be brought seperately


----------



## Guest

vindaloo said:


> Done:thumb:


Free delivery for the Zymöl sponge? Could you PM me too please?


----------



## big ben

think i need to know about this place to, even though i have 3 brand new z sponges 

pm me to please
thanks
ben


----------



## GhillieDhu

@Vindallo - Thanks mate....now just need one more post so I can see it... LOL, forgot about that detail. 

GD


----------



## Focusaddict

vindaloo, really thinking of getting some ONR, could I request z link please?

**EDIT*

Thanks for the link, till I have 10 posts I cannot see the PM.  (strange restriction)


----------



## alexandjen

Focusaddict said:


> vindaloo, really thinking of getting some ONR, could I request z link please?


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

big ben said:


> think i need to know about this place to, even though i have 3 brand new z sponges
> 
> pm me to please
> thanks
> ben


Done:thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

mikehiow said:


> Free delivery for the Zymöl sponge? Could you PM me too please?


Done:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine

May I please have the link?


----------



## lowejackson

CliveP said:


> ......I'm not sure on the capfuls (depends on size container you've bought), so I'd get a measure (got a syringe anywhere?) and see how many mls a capful holds...then use the ratios I've mentioned above.....


This thread is suggesting one capful is equal to 0.5 oz http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=709 (Post No 12)


----------



## -tom-

i didnt like it felt completely wrong hence just sold mine if we were to have another hose pipe ban i would sod it leave it for as long as needs be.


----------



## Guest

Did you try it as a QD, Tom? I'm kind of relying that it will at least last as a QD if I don't get on with it as a wash.


----------



## The Sheriff

Sorry if someone's already posted a link, but could someone recommend somewhere to buy ONR, which product??

Gotta give it a go!

Many thanks.

Nick


----------



## vindaloo

Steve valentine said:


> May I please have the link?


Done:thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

The Sheriff said:


> Sorry if someone's already posted a link, but could someone recommend somewhere to buy ONR, which product??
> 
> Gotta give it a go!
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Nick


Here are 3 of the DW traders that sell it

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/optimum-no-rinse-32oz/prod_773.html

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-formula-gallon-sizes-p-242.html

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optim...hine-32oz-new-formula.php?manufacturers_id=55


----------



## The Sheriff

Cheers Vindaloo:thumb:


----------



## C00li0

Can someone shoot me a PM re: sponge please


----------



## vindaloo

C00li0 said:


> Can someone shoot me a PM re: sponge please


You have a PM


----------



## priceworth

Hello guys, im new and i was wondering if this product can be used as a QD too as im going to buy the small bottle soon. Thanks.


----------



## Deano

yes mate it can. instructions are on the bottle.


----------



## vindaloo

I don't think the dilution ratios for use as a QD are on the new formula bottles, so just in case it's 6 fluid ozs per US gallon, which is approx. 1 part to 20 parts distilled water.


----------



## priceworth

ah guys i forgot to mention i dont get those oz's and gallons so can you just tell me those figures in ml's or Liters please? The way which i was thinking about diluting it was - 2 capfulls (from the small bottle) to 2l of distilled water and firstly use it to pre-soak the dirt and use it 1 more time at the end as a QD? Then 1 capful to 5l water and use it with the B&Q grout sponge(funnily enough im a tiler and i have atleast 15 in my van as i love them )? Will this works guys? Thanks.


----------



## vindaloo

vindaloo said:


> ..........which is approx. 1 part to 20 parts distilled water.


I'm sure you can work it out from the above 1:20 for a QD?

3 caps from the small bottle equates to 1oz so you need approx 4-5 caps per litre to make a QD and 3 caps to 5-8 litres of water for a wash.


----------



## priceworth

really big thank you! Coming after work, totally exhausted and lazy to think so big thank you again! Will give it a try soon.


----------



## grayfox

Hi Vindaloo, I know you've PM'd tons of people the link for the Z sponge with free delivery but would you mind sending me it as well? would be v.grateful.

I've just had the v2 ONR 32oz turn up today from elite (thanks alex) can anyone shed any light on whats different compared to the original formula apart from the smell?


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Could I also put my hand up for the Z-Sponge as I am going to be getting some ONR soon and would like the correct applicator for it. Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## vindaloo

PM's sent.
Apologies for the delay, I've been away


----------



## Paul ST-73

Could someone send me a PM regarding the Z Sponge with free delivery please?
:thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

Paul ST-73 said:


> Could someone send me a PM regarding the Z Sponge with free delivery please?
> :thumb:


Done:thumb:


----------



## Paul ST-73

Thanks Vindaloo. :thumb:

Also to AFK_Matrix for sending me a PM too. :thumb:

Can't read them til i make 10 posts though!!


----------



## dee4life2005

Could someone send me a PM regarding the Z Sponge with free delivery please?
thanks.


----------



## vindaloo

dee4life2005 said:


> Could someone send me a PM regarding the Z Sponge with free delivery please?
> thanks.


Done:thumb:


----------



## BlueSE3P

I'm seriously considering moving to ONR, since my current "non-marring" method of washing my car utilizes lots (and I mean LOTS) of hose water and takes alot of time as well!! This kind of writeup here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122850

...makes it really convincing!!!

I just can't get my mind around moving an MF over a dirty car with no running water <shivers>


----------



## lowejackson

BlueSE3P said:


> .....I just can't get my mind around moving an MF over a dirty car with no running water <shivers>


For me the biggest hurdle was the psychological one, washing without lots of water just seemed crazy but now I think washing with huge amounts of water is crazy and time consuming


----------



## Guest

Vindaloo can you please pm me the link as well mate


----------



## Lowiepete

BlueSE3P said:


> I just can't get my mind around moving an MF over a dirty car with no running water <shivers>


That's the biggest hurdle to overcome - once you let the technology do its
work and trust it, you'll soon be wondering how you could ever wash a car with 
so much water. Actually, the water saving won't be the "main event" - it'll be 
such a quick and easy job, you'll probably look around for other things to do 
to make up the time.

If it involves adding a QD layer because you didn't "get your fix", be wary, 
especially when you're dealing with road salt and grit in the cleaning process.
In the winter, dealing with the salt-monster can be a tad tricky. ONR can be
a "less water" alternative, but to ensure that the salt has been rendered 
harmless will require more water than in the summer. If you've used the recent
mild weather to do the winter protection, then washing with the accents on
the "no rinse" and "minimum wiping" aspects will be all that you need.

I've not looked back..!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## BlueSE3P

^^Thanks for the help d00d!

Luckily for me, we don't have winter here :lol:


I think I'll order a bottle of the ONR and experiment with it gradually.......


----------



## alan hanson

i used it this morning (temp was quite cold) on my car which was probably the dirtiest it has been for 6 months not thick mud but a fair layer of traffic film from heavy rain and a muddy field.

In the spring/summer it honeslty was my best buy to date. however i really struggled with it on the lower panels. i applied a pre wash of ONR left for a minute or two as sun was so would have dried it out. top panels the sponge glided over easily but the lower panels the sponge struggled to travel across the surface? i didnt want to apply to much pressure i dod 4-5 fresh wipes but just wondered if i am doi something wrong? just winter comin feeling i may be going back to wash mitt perhaps?


----------



## Alex S

Can I have link to FREE P&P Zymol sponge site too, please?

Thanks.





On a side note, do you guys clean your wheel wells using ONR too?


----------

